# Auction For Breast Cancer



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I am trying to help my wife raise money for her Breast Cancer Walk in November. She will be doing the Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer 3-day for the cure 60 mile walk. I have had a few fanciers interested in birds and thought I would offer two auctions. The proceeds will be tax deductible and sent directly to the Susan G. Komen foundation in my wife's name. 

I will do two auctions through Pigeon Talk Birds for sale. One for a kit of six young birds with pedigrees for next 2011 young bird season. And the other made up of Three pairs of yearling 09 breeders with pedigrees and PMV shots. I do have about 15 or 20 yearlings to choose from. I will start the bidding out at $100 to cover shipping and box etc. I can ship the yearlings the first week of December weather permitting. The young birds will be out of my first round ready mid April.

Keep an eye out for pics and information.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I may not have extra money to spend on birds but I have a sister with BC so I would like to give you a big THANK YOU.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Both my wife's grandmothers are survivors, and I lost a high school friend this year. I will post a start and end date in the next couple of days. I am also talking my club into making the race the day of the walk a 150 mile bond race. She is walking in Phoenix AZ with 1000 other women. They each have to earn $2300 each to walk.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The website for those interested. 

My wife is Amy Hill 
Their team name is Grandma's Juggernauts
If you just have a few bucks and don't need birds you can help out with whatever you can. 

http://www.the3day.org/site/PageServer


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I need advice. Do you think the breeders should be auctioned in pairs or a kit of 3 pairs with pedigrees. I am looking at what I have out there, and there are some really good birds. May just be better to auction using pedigrees instead of pick six. Its all for a good cause. My wife is walking 18 miles today for training.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

18 miles is not a cake walk!
I once walked 14 miles and it took me 5 hours!

18 miles is going to take all day and night!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

She did 18 today and is doing 12 tomorrow. During the walk they do three 20 mile days.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

We did a 47 mile three day backpack trip this summer at elevation, so I think she can do it.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG!
http://rivals.yahoo.com/highschool/...ace-ban-for-charity-pin?urn=highschool-279246
check this out


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I hope everyone does not mind, but my auction birds will all be wearing pink clip on bands. I looked through my birds today and I have some brothers and sisters of winners in the mix.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I sure would like to have that yb kit


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will be posting the young bird kit soon. I will do it first. I am thinking of doing the breeders auction as pairs with pedigrees. Working on getting the best birds I have in the auction.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Randy has some really good birds.

It was a hen of his that produced *conditionfreak's* best bird this year.

Who ever gets these birds will be very happy with what they receive.

Ace


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> Randy has some really good birds.
> 
> It was a hen of his that produced *conditionfreak's* best bird this year.
> 
> ...


I will have birds to offer out of the same family.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Cant wait to see these birds. When are you going to start to auction off your birds


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will put the young bird kit on this week. I am looking through my yearlings, trying to find the best birds for the auction.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I am working on the logistics. I will post the six pack of young birds Fri or Sat. I think I will just have a running bid using replies for bids. 
I am thinking my first pair to put up for auction will be a cock that is a full brother to Don Woodruff's bird that bred him his combine winner x a hen that is a sibling to the Dam of Condition's bird he got from ACE. This is the best of my best. Thank Ace for this one. I am making room for some burrowed breeders he might send me. 
I am also putting up a bird off my Ikon Grandson. I have a bird with a bit of Smith blood I may put in that is also off of Ace's best fliers last year. Also a few birds that are from my best. Stay tuned.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

looking forward to it


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I started the auction from my young bird kit of 6 on pigeons for sale. I will keep you posted on this thread. I started out at $100, I pay for shipping and the box. The proceeds will go for a good cause. My wife walked 30 miles last weekend to get in shape for the walk. Thanks in advance for all your support. I will post the first pair of breeders this weekend when I can get pics and pedigrees. Up.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Wives might approve of you spending money on birds this way.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good cause and I hope you reach your fund raising goal. I would be interested in bidding but I won't use the Pigeons4sale site because of their support of Mojave Breeding Station. If they have not been listed yet is there any chance you could use pigeonauction.com or Ipigeon?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

jAxTecH said:


> Sounds like a good cause and I hope you reach your fund raising goal. I would be interested in bidding but I won't use the Pigeons4sale site because of their support of Mojave Breeding Station. If they have not been listed yet is there any chance you could use pigeonauction.com or Ipigeon?


The auction is in here on PT. In the birds for sale section. Just a friendly auction. I would not use them also. I will post pics of the first pair tomorrow. Don't want anyone to kill their wallets, just help out a good cause.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/hi...n-for-breast-cancer-young-bird-kit-48038.html

The birds wanted and for sale section.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Including the shipping and shipping box is very generous of you. Are you going to sell the breeders as pairs or as sets of 3 pairs?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think I will do pairs. Might be better for those who do not want 6 birds. I will start the bids smaller.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I think I will do pairs. Might be better for those who do not want 6 birds. I will start the bids smaller.


Sounds great. I would love to get a pair of breeders similiar to your Kahunna.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

jAxTecH said:


> Sounds great. I would love to get a pair of breeders similiar to your Kahunna.


Kahunna is a great bird. I lost his hen last season. So I will have to find him a new hen. Sometimes I think the hen was the strength. Her Dam has bred some very good birds for my mentor. She was a full Bob Kinney bird from the world of wings. I had two hens off of her. Kahunna and cutie pie bred Buzz who I think is just as good as Kahunna. His daughters and granddaughters are proving potent for me. Conditions bird from ACE is off a Buzz daughter. Kahunna is one of those birds without a big name pedigree, but good just the same. A quality OHF family that got lost in the Ganus craze. He has many race winners in his family. We will see what he does with a new hen.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

jAxTecH said:


> Sounds great. I would love to get a pair of breeders similiar to your Kahunna.


Thanks for the Kahunna comment. Sometimes I get him lost in the thoughts of other birds. I will have about 3 of his grandchildren in the auction. My best birds come from about 4 solid pair. Ed is another foundation bird for me. A full Vic Miller bird. His and Kahunna's offspring cross very well.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing the pics of the breeders you are selling. Hopefully if the price doesn't get too outrageous I will be able to add some of your birds to my loft.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well yesterday was a good race in the club. I will be posting a brother of the bird that bred the winner yesterday. I started this year having breeding issues so I did not expect much from this years young birds, but they proved me wrong. I sent my whole team to Cliff Spencer this year. This is the first year I have had a team represented in one loft. Cliff took over average speed after this race also. I will get the pedigrees up first. When my camera charges, I will get a picture of the pair.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Don the sire of 922 was a sibling to the bird that bred your Combine winner.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I posted my pair of birds on birds wanted and for sale. This is as good as it gets for me. The cock of the pair's brother bred my winner yesterday at 250 miles by 7 minutes at 1599 ypm.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pair 2 has been posted in birds wanted and for sale. 
The bird is a cross between my best bloodlines and Ace in the Hole's best. Blood includes, Janssen, bob Kinney, Vic Miller, Clausen's Houbens, SFL President blood, Minville's Super Schellens. Not a bad mix. This is a fast mix. Last weeks 1st and 2nd club at 1599 ypm were from a sibling of the Hen and a cousin of the cock. These two won by 7 minutes against 364 birds and 250 miles.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pics are up for pair 2. Flap still is high bidder at $75. Love the birds out of the molt. They look great. My wife is getting close to her $2300 goal with your help bidding. Thanks to everyone that is involved. Pair 3 will be up Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pair 3 is up. This pair has a surprise so check it out. Peds will follow with pics Sunday.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The first Six Pack will be heading Becky's way thanks to Wingsonfire. Thanks for all that bid. The pairs will be ending Friday. My wife is getting ready for the walk and leaving Wednesday for Phoenix. The auction money should help her make her goal of $2300. Thanks everyone.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Just posted some interesting info on the Breast Cancer Auction 2. This may help make up some minds about submitting a bit. Condition, you might take a look at this one.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I had an idea spurred from Southtownracers wanting to help. Maybe we can keep the idea alive for next year. Thinking about maybe doing another auction next year on say ipigeon with donated birds from the PT folks. We may even want to do more than one cause a year. An idea may be to auction off only hens for the Breast cancer auction. May get the big guns to donate ie. Warren etc. We could sponsor a walker or a team in the 3 day for the cure.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I had an idea spurred from Southtownracers wanting to help. Maybe we can keep the idea alive for next year. Thinking about maybe doing another auction next year on say ipigeon with donated birds from the PT folks. We may even want to do more than one cause a year. An idea may be to auction off only hens for the Breast cancer auction. May get the big guns to donate ie. Warren etc. We could sponsor a walker or a team in the 3 day for the cure.


Count me in.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well I am just getting ready to text my wife the grand total of your donations. She is just about to finish her 23 mile walk today of the 60 miles. Thanks so much to those who bid and donated. The auctions raised $855.00 for the cause. The following are to thank.

Flapdoodle
Winner auctions 2 and 3 $275
gogo10131
winner auction 1 $200
Wingsonfire
Winner 2 6 packs young birds $330 (Donated one to Becky)
JaxTech
Donation of $50 (we will get some birds to him some day)


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Becky's birds will be sent out next week. I was playing with pixlemator and Ganusizing the birds a bit. I let my wife name them, I hope that is ok. Their walking team was the Juggernauts.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great names, and love the editing!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I am shipping out Tuesday morning. The birds should get their Thursday or Friday. I still have a bit of work to do on the pics.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Becky's birds will be sent out next week. I was playing with pixlemator and Ganusizing the birds a bit. I let my wife name them, I hope that is ok. Their walking team was the Juggernauts.


I love it that is cool. "Lady Tata" and "The Juggernaught" sounds like a rap group..Some rapper named "Tech Nine" wrote a song called "Jumpin Jax" so you might want to copyright the names or you might find someone using them on youtube 

heres a link if you don't believe me : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxUgTA2eqGU


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My wife is talking about walking next year. If so I will organize an auction on ipigeon or similar. Thinking a Hen auction might be appropriate. Would like to get some birds from some of the big hitters.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a good idea! Seems like there are tons of good cockbirds but not as many good hens advertised.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pulled the birds tonight getting them ready to be shipped. Give them a bit more feed Monday. They all felt good. A bit plumped up for winter. The traveling will slim them a bit. They should be ready to breed when they arrive.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Birds were shipped off today. Check your emails for tracking numbers.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

All 12 birds made it to there destinations safely. Thanks to all who were involved. Hope they breed everyone winners.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Would love for the three lofts that got the boobie birds to keep us posted on how they do. Maybe we can put the best of the best in next years auction. Sorry that 1171 did not have a pink band. I only had 13. When I caught her out of the hen loft I had mistaken her for my best looking hen. she was a hard one to give up. She is going to breed the best bird next year. See if my stock sense is worth anything. 7754 also has that top hen look to her also. 7765 and 1177 are the cocks to keep an eye on. Happy breeding.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The birds are BEAUTIFUL! I can't wait to see how they do


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Well my wife told me today that she is thinking about doing the walk again next November. If so, I am thinking of holding a hens auction on ipigeon to raise money for her team and the cause. I may be hitting some of the PT members up for a good performance pedigreed hen with potential. I want to make it hens off of winners not just big name birds. Let me know if anyone has some ideas or contacts in your club that are top fliers and generous. I would do all the posting and include, box and shipping into the bid. All the fancier would have to do is donate and ship the birds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Love to know if any of the birds have bred you youngsters this year?


----------

